# anyone with litters due in march? :) i do!



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 17, 2012)

i bred my dutch doe on feb 15 so her due date is about st patricks day (march 17).
and unless my lionhead does kindle before the 21st of this month i will be breeding them then. heard a bit about breeding on a new moon for doe kits and breeding on a full moon for buck kits. so see how it works out for me if i try it.  and if i do that will give me due date of about march 23.

so anyone else got march litters coming?


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 17, 2012)

If all goes well (  never count your chickens before they hatch  ) I should have some litters from some netherland dwarfs on March 1st. and a flemish giant do probably on March 3rd. or 4th.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 17, 2012)

awesome. my sister would probably try and talk me into talking you into letting her come and see em if she knew. haha. she says she wants a REALLY BIG RABBIT and a *reeeeeally*tiny*rabbit*...  its doubtful though that she'll keep interest in even thinking about them for longer then a week. she is 16 as of today so ya. lol.


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 17, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> awesome. my sister would probably try and talk me into talking you into letting her come and see em if she knew. haha. she says she wants a REALLY BIG RABBIT and a *reeeeeally*tiny*rabbit*...  its doubtful though that she'll keep interest in even thinking about them for longer then a week. she is 16 as of today so ya. lol.


 Well the flemish giant mother is about 18 or 19 lbs., if thats big enough for her  ,and the netherland dwarfs are.... somewhere around mabey 2 lbs. (haven't weighed them) 
Happy sweet 16 for you sister, and hope your st patrick bunnies do well


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 20, 2012)

my flemish giant is not do for about 2 weeks and she is already making a nest


----------



## Tab003 (Feb 22, 2012)

All of my does are bred. Some due end of Feb. and the rest in March. 
Mini Satins, Nd's, Nz's and Cals.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I guess I won't be having too many kits for March   . 1 flemish giant and 2 netherland dwarf does all had their kits today. However the flemish giant must have sat on her litter because, even though they were warm, they were all dead. One of the netherland dwarf does had her kits and didn't build a nest for them. And the other ND had her kits but for some reason they didn't make it. Both of the netherland dwarfs were first time mothers so I didn't expect too much form them. But Im suprised my flemish giant did this  . Well I guess I have one last bun, a jersey wooly, that I'm crossing my fingers for  . She is do on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 2, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> If all goes well (  never count your chickens before they hatch  ) I should have some litters from some netherland dwarfs on March 1st. and a flemish giant do probably on March 3rd. or 4th.


ok i just HAD to comment on this

counting your chickens before they hatch is a GREAT idea, when they hatch they run around so darn much ya cant count them!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 2, 2012)

It a saying I heared. If you have 10 eggs to put under your hen that dosn't mean you'll get 10 chicks. There is usually always a bad egg, one gets kicked out, or crushed. So thats why you count the chicks when their here .


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 2, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> It a saying I heared. If you have 10 eggs to put under your hen that dosn't mean you'll get 10 chicks. There is usually always a bad egg, one gets kicked out, or crushed. So thats why you count the chicks when their here .


well, waht you do is count them and what ever eggs dont hatch you subtract

and yes i know that if you put 10 eggs in a bator dont mean you get 10 eggs


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 2, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> flemish lops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you get 11.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 2, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not likely, most often if that happens 1 of the chicks die

and the chances of a 100% hatch are low, even with a good fertility rate, your bound to have at least 1 rotten one


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 2, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a lot of 100% hatches and one time both twins lived.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 2, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a bunch of Hy-line browns and a RIR roo and the hatch rate was great on them and that was turning by hand.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 2, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> hemet dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok maybe i was wrong about hatch rate but twins living isnt too often, and sometimes neither live


----------



## ClintDowns (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 2 due this weekend and 2 due on the 15th. They are all full blooded Californians.


----------



## brentr (Mar 3, 2012)

I have two litters coming next week.  Litter one is NZ doe bred to Cali buck; litter two is Cali doe bred to NZ buck.  Later in the month I have a NZ doe bred to a Cali buck who should kindle; I am pretty sure I got a positive palpation today (day 14).


----------



## Citylife (Mar 4, 2012)

I had 5 nice FW kits born yesterday morning.  I brought them inside last night as it was going to be quite cold (and I am tired of losing kits).  
They are doing well.......   and so are my two, 5 day old Holland Lops.


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2012)

Californian due 6th.
Am Chin  due 20th.
Holland Lop due 21st.
Silver Fox due 30th.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 4, 2012)

New Zealand white due tonight!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

just realized only 9 days until my dutch doe is due and 15 days until my lionheads are due


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Mar 6, 2012)

2 Lionhead does due by the end of March. I hope  they took this time as we are ready for more baby bunnies.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Martha had her babies! I heard that when they are first timers the kits don't live very often, is this true?


----------



## Citylife (Mar 7, 2012)

I have had good luck with first time mothers.  But, it is not unusual for them to not be sure what to do.  Good luck with your new kits.
And congrats to you!


----------



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 7, 2012)

My NZ/ G. Chin Michelle Duggar is due today!
My other NZ/ G. Chin (sisters) Kate Gosselin is due on the 22nd


----------



## brentr (Mar 7, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> I have two litters coming next week.  Litter one is NZ doe bred to Cali buck; litter two is Cali doe bred to NZ buck.  Later in the month I have a NZ doe bred to a Cali buck who should kindle; I am pretty sure I got a positive palpation today (day 14).


My two cross-bred litters arrived on Tuesday.  Cali doe had 9 kits.  NZW doe also had 9 kits, but lost one.  All 17 kits in the box are doing well!


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 8, 2012)

I have three litters due this month, keeping my fingers crossed, this will be my first...


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

I've had three litters so far in March -- all of them Cali/NZ crosses. Two litters of pure Cali due later this month. And I have one pen of Calis growing out. Bunnies everywhere this year! (Was slow around here with me and other breeders as well last year). Now if only two of my Cali does weren't refusing my Cali buck! I'd rather their litters have been pure Cali.


----------



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 9, 2012)

jakeinkalispell said:
			
		

> My NZ/ G. Chin Michelle Duggar is due today!
> My other NZ/ G. Chin (sisters) Kate Gosselin is due on the 22nd


Michelle had her kits today, 8 in all, all lokked healthy


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

got a cage built today and moved the weaned dutch kits over to it. dutch doe is due in 8 days.  i'm counting down. every person i pass in the house gets "9 days"..... "9 days".... "hey dad guess what" dad: "what" me: "NINE DAYS "
so today its "8 days". lol. i think i'm driving everyone nuts. 

i'm thinking that i wont get any kits from the lionhead does. i know the one is 4yrs and like 5 or 6 months old. (not sure off the top of my head). the other doe and the buck i dont know their ages. so will have to see. but i'm not really letting myself get all rapped up in waiting for kits from them. i mean if i do then its great! but i am going to try and get them pet homes after their due dates. once i know they arent preggo. or if they have any then once they wean the kits.


----------



## MyLittleParadise (Mar 11, 2012)

My American Spot/Hotot kindled March 1st. The babies are American Spot/Hotot/Silver Fox. A lot of breeds but the oldest doe I have is a really good breeder. Last batch had 10 and all lived. This is typical for here. But the does I kept from one of her litters doesn't have much luck. If you touch her babies she'll quit on them. And she pulls all the fur out of the box. I'll try to post a picture of them.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Mar 14, 2012)

Cassie finally kindled a litter yesterday.   3 big very active kits.   Way to go girl.  Has anyone seen kits so big around the neck?    Is this ok?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 14, 2012)

well today is day 28 for my dutch doe. her belly seems to have dropped. i'm gonna make another topic for it...
also today i felt 3 or 4 seperate kicks from her belly.  fingers crossed for lotsa fat healthy popples!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

theeggboxtoo said:
			
		

> Martha had her babies! I heard that when they are first timers the kits don't live very often, is this true?


Well she was a good mom, but she didn't pull enough fur and they got too cold.


----------



## Akpahsj (Mar 14, 2012)

I have two does I bred on Feb.4, so they should be having any day now. I'm a little worried, since there bellies are real big and they are both a little overdue. The buck is alrger than them, so I'm afraid it might cause problems when birthing. 
   One of them is a first-timer, so I hope all goes well!

Oh, and everybody else, congratulations on the babies! I hope all goes well for you guys!


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 14, 2012)

Akpahsj said:
			
		

> I have two does I bred on Feb.4, so they should be having any day now. I'm a little worried, since there bellies are real big and they are both a little overdue. The buck is alrger than them, so I'm afraid it might cause problems when birthing.
> One of them is a first-timer, so I hope all goes well!
> 
> Oh, and everybody else, congratulations on the babies! I hope all goes well for you guys!


So it's been 38 days ? How much do you feed ?


----------



## Akpahsj (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, we usually give them 1/2 cup of rabbit ration (co-op brand) and some hay, though we don't keep track of how much. They usually use most of it for their nests. I'm freaking out, I hope when I go out there there's babies. But it seems the younger doe is very nervous, and she's always breathing hard and seems scared.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 16, 2012)

i hope everything is alright with your doe (((hugs)))


went out at about 7:30PM tonight and my dutch doe had pulled lotsa fur and is doing a new round of nesting. fingers crossed!
gonna go out and check her again in a few. my first litter, not hers. she's had a few litters. i'm definitely nervous and antsy though.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 17, 2012)

yay!! i got 8 little wiggly kits! litter of 8. all alive and wiggly 

bunny fur...





i think it MOVED!!!













tired momma bunny


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 17, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> yay!! i got 8 little wiggly kits! litter of 8. all alive and wiggly
> 
> bunny fur...
> http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h456/ohiogoatgirl/rabbitbabies004.jpg
> ...


So how many bucks and how many does ?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 17, 2012)

i dont know. i'm new to all this rabbit stuff.  i'm still worried i have mis-sexed the 8wk old kits! i havent bothered to even try and look for genders yet.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes! 

One of my does, Dusty, kindled 6 kits yesterday. 

I'm waiting for my other two, which are due anytime now!!


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 20, 2012)

we have BABBITS!
Bluebell (broken Opal) x BigWig (black Otter)
6 babies, 4 broken, 2 self?
3/18/12

if im understanding my genetics right this litter SHOULD have castor and black otterwith castor being the majority.







kinda hard to see in the pic as i had to play with the contrast a little, but right now:
2 of the brokens and 1 solid are VERY dark
the second solid and 1 broken are lighter with a slight redish tinge
and 1 broken is somewhere inbetween.

itll be realy inteesting to see how these buns color up.
Momma is from all blue, black and Opal...
Daddys lines are Black otter as far back as i could personally go.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats! So nice there are new litters again. I think you are correct on Black Otter & Castor as long as there are no surprise recessives that pop up.


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 21, 2012)

looking at them this morning i think ive got a self castor, a black otter, 1 broken castor, 2 broken otters and possibly 1 broken opal (definatly lighter with a silver tinge compared to the other obvious blacks and the more reddish tinged babies.) sooo exciting.


----------



## montverdechick (Mar 21, 2012)

Had a litter of NZW this afternoon. This is mom's 2nd litter, she lost her first a month ago to the cold. This time, she pulled fur and gave birth in the box. Can't tell for sure, but it looks like 4-6 kits. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 21, 2012)

well the doe that i hadnt even thought would kindle at all, or would kindle DOA kits just had two fat and seemingly healthy little wrigglies. she had not pulled any fur at all. my other LH doe (right next to her in the hutch) pulled a few bites of fur a day or two ago. i had guessed that doe would kindle first. but today i got home at about 6:30PM and went out to feed (early, i usually feed at about 8AM and 8PM) and when she moved when i put her feed in there was a tuft of fur there in the wire part. checked the back of the hutch(enclosed part) and there was one little kit. just got back (about 9PM) and there was two kits in her enclosed part of the hutch. though it might have been there before and i didnt see it. i think she had it between my visits though.

quite happy about them. was kind of expecting to not have any lionhead kits. as this doe is 4 and a half years old. the other doe and the buck are of unknown ages.


now to see what the other doe pops out. i bred her to the dutch buck. partly to see what the kits would turn out like and partly to see if the reason they didnt kindle last time was that the LH buck is shooting blanks. guess he's shootin fine though. 

will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## rittert3 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm just getting started breeding. I have a quad of mini lops and my first doe is due 3/30. I just bought the other 2 does last weekend and need to put a little flesh on them, they arn't skin and bones but I feel to much bone to be comfortable breeding them.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 21, 2012)

rittert3 said:
			
		

> I'm just getting started breeding. I have a quad of mini lops and my first doe is due 3/30. I just bought the other 2 does last weekend and need to put a little flesh on them, they arn't skin and bones but I feel to much bone to be comfortable breeding them.


good thinkin. i know that with goats and cows (dairy) that people let them stay pretty thin, sayin "thats-that" for them. but our goats were always "fat" compared to other peoples dairy goats. from a few pics i have seen i think i would have tried to put some weight on the rabbit before rebreedin it. 
i'm gonna give my dutch doe a nice vacation after she weans this litter. she is rather skinny to my eyes. and a litter of 8 for a dutch is pretty good. i think she deserves it. 
good luck with yours!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 22, 2012)

link to my video from this morning of the rabbits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th9w...DvjVQa1PpcFMUzDHLp4ukaQlcvBYPL4z1SNU0ZZPPpIw=
and now i am makin cages!


----------



## rittert3 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't want my does fat but I don't want to feel as much bone as I am. I bought them at a poultry auction and only had a breif conversation with the seller, I think they've already had 2 litters and she said they were just born last febuary. Mini Lops should be at least 6 months old before they're bred but the show breeders I've talked to wait until a year and a half to breed them. She didn't keep breeding records or tattoo so I'm kinda screwed on pedi's for them.


----------



## Buford (Mar 23, 2012)

First litter, 9 mini-rex bunnies.


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 24, 2012)

wow 9! thats huge for a mini rex! congrats!


----------

